# I'm finally cured



## mattv30

Ok, I've come on this site a few times here and there since I developed DP last June. I can say that I am finally rid of this awful CONDITION. I'm not going to write a book to try to make money or explain to you guys what DP is because you've probably done as much research as I have over the subject. All I am going to tell you is how I got through it and what worked for me.

-First of all, I always see this topics on here of what is this symptom? am I going crazy? etc. You are not and continuing to pound your already tired mind with pointless questions worsens DP and sets you off on an anxiety merry-go-round. Realize it for what it is, anxiety and accept it and allow the stupid thoughts to come, they can't hurt you and you must understand why you are having them in the first place. Mostly, it's just adrenalin, and when that hits, all kinds of crazy thoughts appear in the mind.

-You have to, and I mean, have to, change your negative thought-habits, that was the first key for me. DP can make you believe a lot of nonsense that isn't true, then you investigate, and almost convince yourself, or actually do convince yourself of whatever you thought up. Now, I'm sure I will get negative comments like how your dp/dr is different then mine and how you think you won't recover, but that is the whole point. You have to retrain your mind into believing you will recover, because you can. It isn't particularly easy, but it is possible, because all DP is is your body protecting you, and once you stop the obsessing and fearing it, it goes away. Which brings me to my next point.

-If you wanna feel normal again, you are going to have to get back out to normal living. If you can't hold a job because of your Dp right now, that's fine, but take small steps to re-engage with the world. All those existential questions and feeling unreal will subside once you integrate back into living again. Staying at home on the computer, watching tv, isolating yourself will do absolutely nothing but make it worse. At first, I started reconnecting with old friends and couldn't even hold a conversation with them because my DP was so bad, it was like I was sitting inside my head and I would start to panic because I feared that I would always be like this and get depressed because of it. Well, I decided I was going to keep socializing anyways, and after awhile, I could hold conversations and laugh without of being aware of my laughing and my own words coming out of my mouth. You see, you have to be consistent and keep doing it. Eventually, my time was spent away from the house most of the day almost everyday because I had plans and I looked forward to them. I developed an attitude of "so what?" towards my DP and it began to subside, slowly. Dp makes you think you can't do this or do that, but it's all false, every bit of it. I then began to get clarity on my condition and saw that I will most definitely recover from this and am not going to be bluffed by it anymore. It took a little while, but eventually it went away completely. I stopped focusing on it and paying attention to it.

-Distraction helped for me, but I don't believe it is the one true way to recover. I could distract myself for hours, but always start thinking about it again which sent me on that vicious cycle. I believe it's a combination of distraction, understanding dp, and doing normal things to get out of it. I knew I was the same person underneath, I just had to bring it out.

Also, DP is not progressive, I mean it can get worse and you can feel more detached, but it does not lead to anything else, period. And yes, you can recover from it, I've talked to a lot of people that have already, and none of them were actually on this website. You have to learn to start having faith in yourself and stop looking for that magical cure, it does not exist. I have one life to live, and i'll be damned if it's gonna be spent living it this way. Anyone on this site can recover, I truly believe that. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## kate_edwin

Congrats, you got the short term version


----------



## opie37060

Did you just have the thoughts and feeling of not being real,attached, etc. Just wondering because with my dp I have crazy messed up vision and tons of memory, concentration, and a few other problems that I got as soon as this started. Had this for 2 years now and have socialized and gotten out alot, and can forget about this problem for awhile but the vision and memory problems have not gotten better. Just wondering if you had those issues as well.


----------



## mattv30

Hey, didn't have vision problems, but did have terrible memory problems, that was one of the worst symptoms for me and the scariest. Too be honest, and I also talked with other individuals that recovered from this as well, the memory came back when I didn't test it or focus on it. I would test my memory all the time, like what did I do yesterday? and try to think in as much detail to what conversations I had and what I did and all that stuff. Well, I realized that even before DP I couldn't remember exactly every single moment of the day or week before, but I was still testing it anyways. I could remember the conversations, but not exactly what the other person said, just the gist of it. I was forcing my brain to work to hard until my memories became disconnected, and I could only remember half of them. The turning point, for the memory, for me was I met an old friend I hadn't talked to in years, and we started talking about the past, and that whole time I could recall in detail things from years ago, weeks ago, etc. Afterwards I realized that if I just left my memory alone it would come back naturally. And, to me, that has been the big key, things came back slowly, but naturally because I left it alone and stopped testing myself and getting scared. I just told myself that it was a very tired mind and I needed to leave it alone. I'm glad you're getting out and socializing, that was also the biggest turning point for me because I had moments of being completely me again and then I knew that I could recover and I wouldn't be like this forever. Did you ever have those moments as well?


----------



## mattv30

OH, and I also had the problem of thinking clearly and felt as though my mind didn't belong to me anymore. Other symptoms were feeling like an automaton, if I spelled that right, and didn't have DR symptoms much, just felt like I had totally lost myself and had no clue who I was anymore. But believe me, the memory does come back, you just have to not test yourself with it, if you're doing that, and don't obsess about it. Because I made it a habit, and knew it, I knew that my attention would be on me for awhile while recovering and I allowed it to be there without having to figure it all out, this gave my mind a rest and I gradually regained myself in layers, I didn't come back all at once. Now, it's kinda hard to remember certain aspects of DP, it's weird. It's kinda like that period of my life is a total blur to me. The key for me was to allow myself to feel whatever i'm feeling and think whatever I think while moving on with my life with the knowledge that I would recover and not too be scared of it. After awhile, it became kinda fun. It was like, oh it's you again, i'm not scared of you anymore do your worst sit beside me if you like, but i'm not paying you attention. It went from a 200 pound gorilla sitting on my back to a little monkey jumping up and down wanting me to notice it.


----------



## Quarter Pounder

kate_edwin said:


> Congrats, you got the short term version


Haha, exactly. Let's be honest here, the guy didn't recover because he did all that stuff (nothing new by the way, it's the same post every time) but because his brain alone recovered.
If your brain doesn't want to recover, you can't do much about it... For those who had this >2 years, don't fool yourselves with this "self-help" guides, you're fucked.


----------



## brianjones

What if existence is the problem? Why is this so irrational? Isn't the world completely meaningless? What if we are all hopelessly alone? Are we not nothing? What about those people in the holocaust, all those six million? Weren't there lives completely meaningless, now that they are dust. Isn't identity some arbitrary construct?

How can you solve these questions, for me, through language? Not drugs. Not exersize. Not distraction. Not yoga. Not meditation. Language. That's what I want.

This is where my problem is. I'm not crazy, I'm not irrational. I'm a human being, and I have feelings. There might be chemicals causing all these things, but when I depersonalized I didn't think 'oh wow. hey. my brain chemistry has just changed.. its fine, it will just be ephemeral'. That is not how I experienced it. I am not indifferent. I care that I'm here. I care every moment that I'm stuck on this planet. I care that I'm nothing. This bothers me. And no one will tell me otherwise, because frankly, all these things are true and I've lived with them all my life.

But its ok. I honestly believe, for those of us, who don't have the visual or auditory disturbances, if this is purely existential, than we need time and perseverance.

Plato said that when one leaves the cave into the light, its a horrifying, painful process, it is filled with anxiety and angst and anguish and despair and all the horrible things that humans experience. But its a movement, a transition to somewhere else, a shifting or re-orientating of the soul. I'm not talking about 'enlightenment' or find the 'truth' or anything like that. I'm just saying that we need time to be comfortable with existence again, re-orientating our soul or being takes time. Adjustment is a powerful word here. We have to adjust to this type of knowledge and learn to deal with it. For me, I'm finding out a way to dwell in the world. I'm find a way to re-orientate myself with the world in a meaningful way.

That doesn't imply a cure, but I'm making the point that for some of us here, this experience has brought up some unavoidable questions, which will not disappear, because as far as I'm concerned, they are valid and rational and fine and are devastating but at the same time relieving.

But I'm happy to read that someone is cured. Good luck !


----------



## Fluke93

kate_edwin said:


> Congrats, you got the short term version


Sorry but your attitude stinks.


----------



## seeingisbelieving123

Great post, thanks for sharing!! The "so what" attitude will definitely get you over some major hurdles with DP..it really is what you need to start believing in order for your brain to break out of the loop. I went through gradual shifts with my DP in a similar way....I even wore sunglasses out in public for a while ( I felt like a major dork shopping at the market with sunglasses on), but at some point I didn't care...and it worked....I took off my sunglasses at some point...and whatever changes I perceived that previously paralyzed me either I got used to them or they faded away. 
Its the small steps you need to take to break out of it...I was so acutely aware of every little change in my perception of the world its all I could think about and focus on. I started to do other things....to distract my brain..and "unlearn" the obsessive habit I had over it. 
Your mind will get stronger..and your body will follow...and when you start to break out of it, you keep moving forward..and never look back. 
My guess is that people who have DP operate on a high sympathetic nervous system response....the mind body connection is something you need to understand in order to overcome it.


----------



## rob

Quarter Pounder said:


> Haha, exactly. Let's be honest here, the guy didn't recover because he did all that stuff (nothing new by the way, it's the same post every time) but because his brain alone recovered.
> If your brain doesn't want to recover, you can't do much about it... For those who had this >2 years, don't fool yourselves with this "self-help" guides, you're fucked.


40 years down the line and having lived the distracted life to the power of _n_, I believe that Kate Edwin and Quarter Pounder are bang on the money.

I'm glad that Matt is cured but I honestly don't believe that we (whatever "we" are)have much, if any, control over our unconscious minds however positive we may be in our thoughts .... we are given the illusion of self-hood and autonomy only if and for so long as our experiences do not compromise the security of the unconscious mind/spirit .. after all, none of asked to be given this crap, it just happened ... and it sure as hell is not for _our_benefit


----------



## mattv30

That's why I never got on this website, because 99% of it is negative and self-defeating crap. Oh, and quarterpounder, I did do all those things that helped me recover. For months I laid in bed and became agoraphobic and didn't even leave the house. It wasn't until I understood the nature of DP and started going out and living my life that things finally shifted for me. I engaged with the real world and over time forgot about DP and the nonsense in my head, because I knew it was nonsense! I had existential thoughts, but before I had DP they never bothered me, DP made me vulnerable to those thoughts and I became terrified of them, but they are just thoughts and I started to think more outwardly. Geez, I come on here to try to provide hope and get mostly negative feedback. That's why most of you will stay stuck in this cycle because you don't believe you will get better. I decided to not wallow in others misery by visiting this forum also, I talked with other's that were recovering and found a way out and got positive reassurance. It takes a lot of confidence and courage to recover, but it can be done. It's not gonna happen by just waiting for the day to come when you are finally cured, you have to take action. The obsessing and worrying just prolongs it. Anyways, hope you guys find the help that you need.


----------



## Pablo

mattv30 said:


> That's why I never got on this website, because 99% of it is negative and self-defeating crap.


Yeah but the thing is those negative people say they have no emotions but in reality they are angry, you can tell in the way they post they are very angry, but they just don't realise it or admit it and keep talking about having no emotions.


----------



## Quarter Pounder

Well, I really don't know if my DP/DR is on the same page than most people here.

I do engage with life, don't get me wrong, I am "living my life", I have good friends and I have a girlfriend, I'm doing great in college so some people might even call me successful. But even if things look good for me, since the panic attack I had 3 years ago, they are no good at all. In fact, I'd be better off dead. So despite all the "visible" things that other people see, deep inside it doesn't matter because I feel miserable. And I completely understand how depersonalization and derealization works, but it's not about having a positive outlook for me, all I have are phsyical symptoms that affect my mind and I can't change them by thinking in one way or another.

I don't know... Sometimes it feels like I have lung cancer and I'm trying to argue with people with chest pain.


----------



## Overloaded

It actually left 100% or you just don't pay attention to it anymore (meaning its still there)?


----------



## mattv30

quarterpounder....what are your physical symptoms? My main symptoms were having memory problems and not thinking clearly, at first my symptoms were like constant fear and panic for no reason at all. I was afraid of my family, kids, and couldn't understand why. They even felt foreign to me, like I didn't know who they were. That terrified me so much that I hardly left the house, and when I did it was to get alcohol or go do something I had to do. I couldn't concentrate on anything for the life of me, conversations, tv, anything. Sometimes things looked very weird, so there were some DR symptoms. Oh, and this was chronic 24/7, as well as I had no emotions at all. there is a site called anxietynomore, google it and you will find plenty that have recovered from physical and the mental symptoms as well. The main guy who wrote the book and keeps an ongoing blog for people to write on suffered for 10 years with DP, and it was as bad as mine. He completely recovered as well as alot of others. Go back and read the old blogs on his site and you'll see. There are also success stories in his book and on the site.

The physical symptoms can and will go away, but you have to not care about it. I know, it's hard as hell and seems impossible, but it isn't. It took me three months to fully recover from it, so it was slow and painful, but not nearly as long as some others that recovered. But, the main things I did was not obsess and not worry. Now, that doesn't mean that I just stopped thinking about it, but because I had formed a habit of thinking about it, I had to change it. All I was looking for at first was progress, not total recovery. When I started to progress I realized that I was getting better and naturally my personality started to come back and my thinking became more outwards instead of inwards. I held onto those moments as positive indicators that I can get better. Some days I forgot about it most of the day and some days it was 24/7 again, but I didn't worry and obsess, just moved on with my day. Eventually, it just went away like it was never there. I know that sounds weird, but from everyone i've talked to that had DP they experienced the same thing.

Oh, and I also suffered my first panic attack 3 years ago and became agoraphobic then. It took me awhile to get through it, but from that I developed GAD and social anxiety. My DP stemmed from constantly worrying about myself, so it came from panic and anxiety. It is an uphill battle, but it did go away for me. I just had to be patient and believe in myself. Those were the two things I kept with me, no matter how bad it was when recovering. I did recover from dp 100%, but still have anxiety. The anxiety is about school and work and normal stuff, not about DP because i'm not scared of it anymore. That was also a biggie for me, to lose the fear of it. Listen, I know people suffered for a lot longer then I did and have convinced themselves that there is no way out, but there is, there truly is a way out. It's slow and painful, but when you get to the other side of it, life is unbelievable!!! I felt like I was living in a horror movie, and now life has this new meaning that is hard to describe. I love it, and all the things I worried about before DP, I don't care about anymore because coming through that hell made me realize that finances, relationships, the petty problems I dealt with are nothing compared to that hell. If I don't have myself then what do I have? I also couldn't understand what in the hell I was so worried about coming through DP also. I laugh at some of the things now that I used to worry and obsess over while in the DP state.

you have to start believing in yourself because if at one time you didn't have DP then it's not like you can't be yourself again. At one point in my life I never had issues with anxiety or panic attacks, but after suffering with that for awhile it was hard to imagine life without it. DP is the same thing, I couldn't imagine my life without it. But now that I don't have it, I am pursuing my own dreams in life that i've always wanted to do, like i've always wanted to write a book, not a dp book, but a fictional novel. So I am doing that and am going to finish it this time. Anyways, i'm sorry you guys are still suffering, I really am, but I also KNOW that anyone on here can recover. But you guys need to stop with the posts like, "what are the different ways you tried to kill yourself?" and crap like that, it isn't a life sentence.

quarterpounder....you're trying to see yourself as someone who is unique and different, you aren't. The physical symptoms that have affected your mind can be changed, it's not like it can't be undone. If you didn't have DP 3 years ago and didn't have issues with panic, anxiety, etc. then what makes you think you can't be back to your normal self? You are believing your own bs, just like I was believing my own bs. I convinced myself that I was worse then anyone on this site or anyone in the entire world that had DP. That is your mind playing tricks on you, that is the DP and anxiety playing tricks on you. I had the same negative, weird thoughts and thought I was the only one that had these thoughts. It's not just about a positive outlook, it's about changing the contents of your thoughts altogether. It's hard, but it can be done. The way I did it was reconnecting with reality by being a part of it, and eventually the thoughts went away when I realized that it is all dp/anxiety thoughts, they can't hurt me so I stopped caring about the stupid thoughts I got and they lost their power over me completely. It stems from an over-tired mind, so there will be unusual thoughts that pop up, so the mind isn't as resilient anymore. Little by little you'll be yourself again, but you have to stop with the negativity and carry on even if you are miserable, feel odd, lost, etc. Anyways, i've said enough for tonight I guess, good luck to everyone!


----------



## losingme

mattv30

Thank you for your positive words. These DP groups seems so hopeless sometimes.


----------



## dalailama15

If I could go back in time and talk to myself when this first started happening, I would tell myself exactly the knds of things matt is talking about. I would tell myself, among other things: You're in trouble, but don't freak out. _Hammer_ it with behaviorism. Do what you know you should be doing _regardless_ of how it feels or doesn't feel. Don't obsess about what seems to be missing, but have some faith that it is still there. Because It is overwhelmngly likely that it, in fact, _is_.

And understand this: self-contempt is both volitional and, to you now, poisonous.

I believe this enough that now, a frightening number of years later, I have a sudden and, for me, unusual sense of hope that it is still not too late.

Anyway.


----------



## Tilly223

Quarter Pounder said:


> Haha, exactly. Let's be honest here, the guy didn't recover because he did all that stuff (nothing new by the way, it's the same post every time) but because his brain alone recovered.
> If your brain doesn't want to recover, you can't do much about it... For those who had this >2 years, don't fool yourselves with this "self-help" guides, you're fucked.


Your little negative outburst there doesn't apply to everyone Quarter Pounder. Not everyone's DP/DR are caused by the same thing. Matt's experience and methods of healing worked for him and may work for others. Your Dp/Dr might be caused by something else that can only be cured by drugs who knows. You might be a troll with no dp/Dr. I would listen to the man and try to learn something from him instead of trying to bring others down fair enough?


----------



## Mekt3

Im glad i came across this post, nothing better than to read uplifting stories and positive words when going through this dp. I felt so much better and it reasured me that i am definatly on my way and i am doing the right things to feel like myself again. There are some forums and posts i choose not to read as they can make you feel even worse, and take you back to square one. I think developing a more positive attitude towards it is an important step, i dont know why someone would join a selfhelp site in hopes to get better and yet their words and attitudes are completely negative and unhelpful. If you listen you may just learn something and might just start to get somewhere.

Thank you for those, it has helped me


----------



## xxmdogxx

Fluke said:


> Sorry but your attitude stinks.


hes right so many of you guys have a level 1 DP and trust me if you had level 5 like me youd be pissed off at the world too


----------



## Fernoso716

And some wonder why progression Neva came. So they wanna bring everyone down with them lol no THAT'S how the world really works. NOBODY knows how the world works...so many have tried so just give up with the bs theory's. if this person feel there cured and it's inspiring others to have HOPE...then take ur negativity somewhere else....and congrats to those who have beat this...or are on the right path


----------



## Dexter42

Funny, I wasn't aware there were levels of DP......Fascinating...yet again.


----------



## timzie

mattv congrats on your recovery, i dont have anxiety or panic attacks but have Dp DR and try to go outside but just feel depressed, mine came through alcohol...any advice?


----------



## Fernoso716

Ikr


----------



## Cotillion

Thank you for this awesome recovery post. Thank you very much. You know after reading it I made the decision of blocking this site and finally getting on with my life. Visiting dp groups doesn't help at all since they are indeed negative. Good-bye!


----------



## hope.is.here

Having recovered myself, I like to read how other people have recovered bc my recovery seems to me to be quite different. I recovered physically, meaning thru an extremely clean diet, detox, fasting, exercise, deep breathing, etc..."thinking positive" got me nowhere for 3 years...Not that thinking positive isn't great. It is. I pray. I do affirmations and visualizations. Having a good attitude is key. However, people underestimate how much environmental toxins are affecting us (as well as psych drugs which I took and many of you take which often make DP worse). Your brain will recover if you help your gut, your liver, and your body to recover. I suggest curezone.com for detox help if you are interested. Also, I've written a long article How I beat DP in Stories and Recovery that you could check out if you want.
Best of Luck to you all
Mila


----------



## JJ70

I've been fully recovered from chronic DP/DR for over 20 years and for the last decade have talked with so many people I have lost count, I just want to shed some light on this thread from my experience (and I have a lot).



> -First of all, I always see this topics on here of what is this symptom? am I going crazy? etc. You are not and continuing to pound your already tired mind with pointless questions worsens DP and sets you off on an anxiety merry-go-round. Realize it for what it is, anxiety and accept it and allow the stupid thoughts to come, they can't hurt you and you must understand why you are having them in the first place. Mostly, it's just adrenalin, and when that hits, all kinds of crazy thoughts appear in the mind.


This advice is true in EVERY case I have come across....take it on board. However it seems unlikely from my experience and from medical literature that DP/DR itself is purely an anxiety condition......many people have DP/DR without anxiety. Anxiety like any other co-existing conditions needs to be managed and treated alongside DP/DR for effective recovery.



> You have to, and I mean, have to, change your negative thought-habits, that was the first key for me. DP can make you believe a lot of nonsense that isn't true, then you investigate, and almost convince yourself, or actually do convince yourself of whatever you thought up. Now, I'm sure I will get negative comments like how your dp/dr is different then mine and how you think you won't recover, but that is the whole point. You have to retrain your mind into believing you will recover, because you can. It isn't particularly easy,


The above is 100% spot on for ever case I have come across.



> because all DP is is your body protecting you


I am not sure of the above, it is possible but if it is a defence mechanism the brain makes a pretty big fuck up triggering it.



> and once you stop the obsessing and fearing it, it goes away.


The above is not 100% true but it helps a HELL OF A LOT!



> -If you wanna feel normal again, you are going to have to get back out to normal living. If you can't hold a job because of your Dp right now, that's fine, but take small steps to re-engage with the world. All those existential questions and feeling unreal will subside once you integrate back into living again. Staying at home on the computer, watching tv, isolating yourself will do absolutely nothing but make it worse. At first, I started reconnecting with old friends and couldn't even hold a conversation with them because my DP was so bad, it was like I was sitting inside my head and I would start to panic because I feared that I would always be like this and get depressed because of it. Well, I decided I was going to keep socializing anyways, and after awhile, I could hold conversations and laugh without of being aware of my laughing and my own words coming out of my mouth. You see, you have to be consistent and keep doing it. Eventually, my time was spent away from the house most of the day almost everyday because I had plans and I looked forward to them. I developed an attitude of "so what?" towards my DP and it began to subside, slowly. Dp makes you think you can't do this or do that, but it's all false, every bit of it. I then began to get clarity on my condition and saw that I will most definitely recover from this and am not going to be bluffed by it anymore. It took a little while, but eventually it went away completely. I stopped focusing on it and paying attention to it.


The above is extremely solid advice....listen to it!



> Distraction helped for me, but I don't believe it is the one true way to recover.


This above is true.



> Also, DP is not progressive, I mean it can get worse and you can feel more detached, but it does not lead to anything else, period. And yes, you can recover from it, I've talked to a lot of people that have already, and none of them were actually on this website. You have to learn to start having faith in yourself and stop looking for that magical cure, it does not exist. I have one life to live, and i'll be damned if it's gonna be spent living it this way. Anyone on this site can recover, I truly believe that. Hope this helps someone.
> 
> 
> Like This
> 
> Quote
> MultiQuote


The above is 99% true.



> Congrats, you got the short term version


The above is rubbish, there has always been a reason behind long term cases 3+ years in every case I have come across.



> Haha, exactly. Let's be honest here, the guy didn't recover because he did all that stuff (nothing new by the way, it's the same post every time) but because his brain alone recovered.
> If your brain doesn't want to recover, you can't do much about it... For those who had this >2 years, don't fool yourselves with this "self-help" guides, you're fucked.


The above is absolute bullshit of the highest order.



> What if existence is the problem? Why is this so irrational? Isn't the world completely meaningless?


It does not matter if the above is true or not. Thinking like this makes you feel bad and perform worse. Patterns of thinking that make you feel bad and perform worse = mental condition/illness.

"I honestly don't believe that we (whatever "we" are)have much, if any, control over our unconscious minds"

The above is crap, there are many many ways to train, control, manipulate the unconscious mind. It is a matter of learning to do it correctly.

"Thank you for your positive words. These DP groups seems so hopeless sometimes."

Participating in DP/DR Forums/Groups has very little benefit, in the vast majority of cases they suck you into the condition, you have to leave DP/DR behind you!! The only usefulness of this is for when people first get the condition; it is useful to know you are not alone.

To finish, long term cases of DP/DR are rare, recovery time is also usually measured in months (although I have known other time scales). I have never known anybody who has not recovered (although I have read literature on this and there is no doubt a minority who have had this for a horrendously long time). I have never read of anybody who has died of old age still suffering from DP/DR.

JJ


----------



## carlos071471

I agree *100% *with mattv30....I have suffered from a HORRIBLE dp/dr for a year and a half after a traumatic event (bad stroke at the age of 39). I was literally non-functional for almost 5 months (due to the derealization and not the stroke) and here I am writing about so that people who suffer from this can convince themselves that this CAN be CURED. I did almost everything that mattv30 mentioned in his original post (with guidance from a counselor) and I can say I am *90% better*....and boy, it feels GOOD!!!!

mattv30....thank you for sharing your experiences and techniques to help others because I know they work; they have worked for me!!!

Carlos


----------



## Lonely Traveler

I'm bumping this.

It's not a matter of a cure, it's a matter of distraction... that's all you can really do.

The thoughts still remain, lurking. I can go out and socialize, I can get physical, I can distract myself with muscle pain from the gym, or camping and fishing. I can do all these things, but...

Here's the big but. Time is false. A memory from an hour ago is just as in the past as a memory from 10 or 20 years ago. It's gone, the moment is passed. It feels like forever ago because, well it might as well be.

My body is actually doing better after a week of physical exercise, my mentality has changed. This is my little body-machine and it's up to me to use it as I please, it doesn't put me back in an integrated state however. If you were born in a car, learned to drive the car and never got out of the car, not unlike the allegory of the cave, that is your reality. To me, DP is like some jerk coming along and opening the door, hell, it's like a car jacking, let's be honest. That reality is gone. You can get back into the car, you can drive it around, but you are no longer "at one" with it, it's no longer "you". Everyone else... still stuck in that car and has no idea what else there is.

There is nothing you can do to go back. Once that realization has been made, that's it. You can control the anxiety, you can distract yourself from the awful truth, but that's it, you're fucked. Yet, at the same time, it's literally door opening. For the first time in my life, ART MAKES SENSE to me. It's as if I can feel what tortured souls were trying to convey, especially if they "suffered from mental illness". Religion... it makes sense, this is enlightenment, this is the "kingdom of god". Check out the stories of the buddhas and "enlightened", it's always a result of crazy shit, of anxiety, fear, PTSD and then... sudden realization. And there's a much deeper connection to all of it. And I can tell what is utter utter trash. I'm not sure it's a bad thing, it's scary though, because it's new and you crave the world of the cave and shadows.... I think the only real cure is acceptance of reality, acceptance of fate, and proceeding with the knowledge that most out there have no clue... yet, even to them, on some level it beckons them. What the hell, use this and consider it a gift I guess... There's a fine line between genius and insanity, and that line is defined by what you make of it.

Deny it at your own peril. As for me, I'm heading in for an eeg and mri tomorrow, so either my brain is fucked and I'm full of shit..... or, I'm on to something here.


----------



## Lonely Traveler

aaaand, i'm fucked... eeg came back completely normal, even when I was triggering and going deep into crazy land thoughts.


----------



## missjess

Fearless

You need to change your profile picture I think  jet li looks like a clown


----------



## Shashankcr7

Hi.....to all who suffer from this disorder....

Firsty the most important thing that i want to tell is that

why why why the fuck you guys are so weak

Always i visit this website all negative suff......"oh i have to live with this i am fucked up blaaaa blaaa blaa".

every one can recover from this.

you just do these things and you will get better in just one fucking week just one fucking week you start to feel a bit change in yourself...

1.Do not take medicine.

2.Just dont fucking thing about motherfucking DP not matter how hard it is but try as hard to not to thing about this.

3.Do everything you always want to do even if it will not give you as much fun as it used to be.

4.Listen to relaxing music......try to imagine the peace....try to get your emotions out......watch a movie even if you dont feel it..

just fucking live.......go outside run a bike.....bicycle.....or something else....

Make a beleive that work is god.......there is no reason to do the work......but still you have to get the work done

DP is not a bad thing it is a good thing......your brain is sooo fucking amazing that it is protecting itself from your level of anxiety and stress.........you know what all the people who get DP is soo much in love with there life before they have DP.......we all are awesome people mostly creative and amazing........AND PLEASE FUCKING TRUST ME THAT YOU WILL GET OUT OF THIS SHIT....

AND YOU WILL BE THE HAPPIEST PERSON ON THIS EARTH AFTER YOU GET OUT OF THIS....

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE JUST DONT THINK ABOUT YOUR SYMTOMS AND DP.....PLEASE DONT FUEL IT>>>>>>>>>PEACE


----------



## leminaseri

Shashankcr7 said:


> Hi.....to all who suffer from this disorder....
> 
> Firsty the most important thing that i want to tell is that
> 
> why why why the fuck you guys are so weak
> 
> Always i visit this website all negative suff......"oh i have to live with this i am fucked up blaaaa blaaa blaa".
> 
> every one can recover from this.
> 
> you just do these things and you will get better in just one fucking week just one fucking week you start to feel a bit change in yourself...
> 
> 1.Do not take medicine.
> 
> 2.Just dont fucking thing about motherfucking DP not matter how hard it is but try as hard to not to thing about this.
> 
> 3.Do everything you always want to do even if it will not give you as much fun as it used to be.
> 
> 4.Listen to relaxing music......try to imagine the peace....try to get your emotions out......watch a movie even if you dont feel it..
> 
> just fucking live.......go outside run a bike.....bicycle.....or something else....
> 
> Make a beleive that work is god.......there is no reason to do the work......but still you have to get the work done
> 
> DP is not a bad thing it is a good thing......your brain is sooo fucking amazing that it is protecting itself from your level of anxiety and stress.........you know what all the people who get DP is soo much in love with there life before they have DP.......we all are awesome people mostly creative and amazing........AND PLEASE FUCKING TRUST ME THAT YOU WILL GET OUT OF THIS SHIT....
> 
> AND YOU WILL BE THE HAPPIEST PERSON ON THIS EARTH AFTER YOU GET OUT OF THIS....
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE JUST DONT THINK ABOUT YOUR SYMTOMS AND DP.....PLEASE DONT FUEL IT>>>>>>>>>PEACE


this is the best post on this forum ever hahahahhahaha 



Shashankcr7 said:


> Just dont fucking thing about motherfucking DP not matter how hard it is but try as hard to not to thing about this.


hahahahahahahahahahah


----------

